# 09 Vans Cirro



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, I was just surprised when a brand spankin new pair of Vans Cirro boots showed up at my door. Thanks, Santa Mom! I haven't ridden them yet, but I can still give first impressions.



You can read about all their standard features on their website. This will be my first pair of BOA boots, but I have faith in Vans that these will last. I tried them on, and the BOA system is amazing. It tightens across the entire boot evenly. My laced Vans tightened more around my ankle and less around my toe and top foot. No such problem here.



The liner is amazing as well. It fits into the boot snugly and has pieces on the back that keep it from lifting out of the shell. In addition, it comes with inserts that help fit your heel better. Mine came with yellow and red, soft and stiff, respectively. They work great if you're like me and have thinner heels. Plus they are easy to change.



The boots are medium-high stiffness. They are about a 6/9 on the chart. And they feel like it. I don't have to walk like Robocop in them, but they offer lots of strength, something I had not noticed that my old Vans were losing. Now, about the style. They are HOT. I have brown snowboard pants and they match them perfectly. While not as loud as my DK IV's, they are good looking in a more subtle way.



The soles have some kind of air cushion technology that really feels good when you walk. You don't feel like the bottom is made out of metal. In fact, it is cork. Comfortable? Absolutely. I think I could tolerate these for well over my normal 10 hour day on the hill. The inside is also VERY cushioned on the top of the foot. Something that, again, my old boots had lost, yet I wasn't noticing. These fit better than my most comfortable pair of street shoes.



So I haven't taken them to the hill yet, but I will update this as soon as I have. I'm over the disappointment of my Dragon goggles. These boots have me more stoked than ever to be out on the mountain. Now, the little kids will stop following me around asking me where I got my DK IV's. I have some adult boots! Snow is in the forecast and I cannot WAIT to rock these new Vans.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats on some awesome boots. One of the best dual BOA shoes on the market. I had last years model and so did my bro. Materials are top notch on that shoe. The heel hold was exceptional as well. My only gripe was that it was a much larger footprint than I was use to (originally wore SL9s). Other than that they are really nice boots.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Congrats on the boots. I was looking at those as well but decided on Salomon F20s - I was worried about the BOA going bad on me and having to be cut out of the boot. Definitely post up a review after you've ridden them.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Cirros are nice, 2 things kept me away. Previous bad boa experience (although people said it was 32, not boa), and the fact that the only shop in Canada wanted >$400 for them, and VANS can't be shipped from the USA to Canada.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

This is my first BOA boot and I'd be lying if I said I was completely confident. Still, I trust Vans. My Vans experience has been TOP NOTCH. They are great quality so I have faith. We'll see.

Also, that sucks that you can't get them in Canada. :thumbsdown:


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

what size shoe vs boot do you have. the site says it runs big by 1/2 size. is that true?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Just bought these exact same boots when i was out in CO sunday. I've got 1 day on the hill so far and they are GREAT. Extremely comfortable all around and fit my foot perfectly. Dual Boa works great and seems like it'll hold up fine. Stiffness is also perfect to me. Plus the only breaking in i did before i rode them was wearing them out to dinner the night before. Got them for $270 at Buzz's boards in vail. I also really love the interchangable stiffness things even tho i can't really tell i difference between yet haha. Anyway would reccomend these to anyone.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have the 08 cirro and aside from obvious cosmetic variation, they look like they have the same configuration.

if true, then i can vouch for them, and you'll love them.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I guess I should post that I have now used them and they were amazing. They were more comfortable than my street shoes and my feet actually got HOT at one point. Not something I complain about in 19 degree weather. Fantastic boots.


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

So how is the flex for park, especially jibbing? Also do they run a half size bigger?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

I Love 'Em


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

I cant decide between these and the Salomon Malamutes ( or F22's)


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

ek3 said:


> So how is the flex for park, especially jibbing? Also do they run a half size bigger?


I just picked these up as well. incredibly comfortable. Dual boa is great. They ran perfect to my shoe size. I think they would be stiffer than you would want for park, but cant speak from experience.


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

cool guys. i'm trying to get that deal from ss.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Trace63 said:


> I cant decide between these and the Salomon Malamutes ( or F22's)


malamutes would be more in line with contras for stiffness


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

ek3 said:


> So how is the flex for park, especially jibbing? Also do they run a half size bigger?


I agree that they are too stiff for park. I own some DK IVs, which I bought on looks alone (  ) and they were super flexy. Plus, they're sexy. Sexy flexy.


----------

